# To expensive and kind of gimmicky



## hunter71

I think a few more modifications need to happen before I spend. Spend 1/2 the cost too.


----------



## Wildwood

My two Talon chucks ran me little more than $500. Purchased several years apart 1st one did not pay extra for threaded insert, but bought new insert when upgraded my lathe. 2nd one cost more than 1st chuck bought a chuck body, set of spigot jaws, and threaded insert. I am a light weight with only two chucks, there turners that own more.

Like the innovation and American made. No, will not be running out and buying an Easy Chuck. Still wish Craig success with his new chuck. People that have seen it operate at shows like this new chuck. Only heard of few people willing to buy one.

http://www.easywoodtools.com/about.php

American vice China designed and made we comparing apples & oranges!


----------



## Dusty56

"The first thing I noticed is that it is direct threaded.blah, blah, blah"
No need to buy a new chuck if the threads don't match…they sell adapters.

" There is no way to use a wrench to remove the body from the spindle because the back of the body extends to far back. "
The body of the chuck is secured to the spindle with two set screws after threading it onto the spindle , which are easily tightened and loosened with the supplied Allen wrench.(Plenty of room to access the set screws)

The only part of your "review" that you got right was the price. 
Perhaps if you had actually used the chuck instead of just looking at it as a bystander , your review would have some actual facts to it. 
Sadly , now that you've rated it at only 2 stars , it will take a lot of 5 star reviews to overcome your foolishness.
Maybe next time you review something , you should start out with something simple , like a screwdriver…Flat blade , not Phillips !


----------



## mikema

I saw this chuck at WIA, as was very impressed by it. My initial thoughts were that it could be revolutionary with the quick jaw change. When Craig was talking about it he was really pushing the benefit of not having to own multiple chucks just for different jaw sizes.

Then I found out it was $500. I could by 3 more G3s for that much. Unfortunately, I think the price does negate the possibility of 4 or 5 stars for this product.


----------



## Mip

When I went to the website to learn more about this chuck, I learned about the price, too. I thought that was to high, but then after looking it over, what you are paying for is the ease and speed of tightening and loosening the chuck and also changing out the jaws themselves. All that research and development going into this tool. I think he is targeting the production turners who are more willing to pay the price to save some time turning bowls. Who knows, maybe he will figure out a way of producing these at a cheaper price one day. I think the chuck is a well thought out tool, just a little pricey for me.


----------



## Wildwood

There is 1 ¼" spindle adapter available for this chuck! Think Woodcraft has price for it and extra jaws listed.

Rather wait for buyer opinions after they had a chance to use and abuse this chuck.

Think if enough turners buy a chuck and it receives even moderate reviews other manufacturers might be interested in a licensing deal with Craig. Craig might move his manufacturing off shore to bring price down. Then again some unsavory manufacturers may start making & selling knock offs too.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for your thoughts…( a review would take using it for a while) I'm with most folks, the price is a real set back for this new product. A few people with $$$ will buy, but most of us will have to wait and see if the concept flies.


----------



## lblack2x4

i saw this chuck before it was debut when the owner of easywood was in our local wood craft i thought it was cool but not worth the cash even if it was the same as a oneway because there is less adjustable and it looked flimsy this may have just been the test model he had but it did not seem well made. i want there to be more jaws and more options for thread size. i also don't like the jaws being cast not turned i think it will be less true. now mind you i have not seen nor tried the chuck but these are my opinions so far.


----------



## doubleDD

I have seen an adapter to change your 1 1/4'' thread on the bigger lathes to the 1'' x 8 at Penn State industries online. Was thinking about the same thing when I upgrade to a bigger lathe. This should solve the problem and save a lot of money. The reviews seem good also. My self I have 4 chucks, 3 of which are the 1'' x 8


----------



## toddbeaulieu

I was hoping for an actual review. It really bugs me when reviews aren't reviews at all. Should have known when the first word in the title was misspelled! 

Does anyone have any actual experience with the Easy Chuck? I'm researching my first chuck, which is more than a bit overwhelming. The price of this chuck is now down to $400. Still a ton of money, but I really like the idea of quick change jaws. NOVA has the Super Infinity for less, that does the same thing.

I have a PM #90 which is a 1 1/2" spindle. I believe the smart thing to do is to buy 1" chuck(s) and an adapter so that my chuck(s) would more likely be directly compatible with any lathe, should I ever upgrade or whatnot.


----------

